# Quadruple Virginia



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I guess this review could be taken as positive or negative...

Quadruple Virginia is NOT full of flavor, but it burns well, and would make a very good mixing virginia for thinning out other blends, etc., particularly if you're like me and don't like vinegar in your tobacco. Since this was what I was looking for, I'm quite happy with it. If, on the other hand, you're looking for a bulk blend of straight virginias to add to your baccy rotation, look elsewhere. Smoking it on it's own is pretty much a waste. If this wasn't intended as a blending tobacco, it certainly should have been!

Not much of a review, I know, but a heads up if you happen to be looking for something like this...


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not familiar with this blend, but it sounds like a neutral 5100.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I guess this review could be taken as positive or negative...
> 
> Quadruple Virginia is NOT full of flavor, but it burns well, and would make a very good mixing virginia for thinning out other blends, etc., particularly if you're like me and don't like vinegar in your tobacco. Since this was what I was looking for, I'm quite happy with it. If, on the other hand, you're looking for a bulk blend of straight virginias to add to your baccy rotation, look elsewhere. Smoking it on it's own is pretty much a waste. If this wasn't intended as a blending tobacco, it certainly should have been!
> 
> Not much of a review, I know, but a heads up if you happen to be looking for something like this...


I remember liking the stuff but not being wowed or anything, but I only smoked a bowl before jarring up my 2oz or so that I got in a trade along with a heap of Cool Hand Fluke, another John Patton blend. Interesting that you mention it as a blending tobacco - it actually as I remember is the same as Cool Hand Fluke, but without the Perique.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for your review, Mark. I had to smoke this baccy several times (because I got 8oz from 4Noggins...) and I didn't liked it so much, I founded it astringent and something pungent in the middle of the bowl. I prefer other blends from John Patton, actually my favs are Cool Hand Fluke and Latakia Junction.


----------

